# FCC approves sweeping Internet regulation plan, Obama accused of meddling



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FCC approves sweeping Internet regulation plan, Obama accused of meddling*
Published February 26, 2015
FoxNews.com
Facebook0 Twitter0 livefyre Email Print


The Federal Communications Commission on Thursday adopted sweeping new regulations sought by President Obama for how Americans use and do business on the Internet, in a party-line vote that is sure to be challenged by the broadband industry.

The commission, following a contentious meeting, voted 3-2 to adopt its so-called net neutrality plan -- a proposal that remained secret in the run-up to the final vote.

On its surface, the plan is aimed at barring service providers from creating paid "fast lanes" on the Internet, which consumer advocates and Internet companies worry would edge out cash-strapped startups and smaller Internet-based businesses. Chairman Tom Wheeler said it would ensure an "open, unfettered network."

But the rules, more broadly, would put the Internet in the same regulatory camp as the telephone by classifying it like a public utility, meaning they'd have to act in the "public interest" when providing a mobile connection to your home or phone.

Republican Commissioner Ajit Pai, who delivered some of the most scathing criticism of the plan Thursday, warned the policy represents a "monumental shift" to "government control of the Internet."

Further, he accused the FCC of bending to the will of Obama, who last fall came out in favor of such a sweeping regulatory plan.

Pai said the FCC was reversing course from past positions for one reason: "President Obama told us to do so."

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ernet-regulation-plan-obama-accused-meddling/


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> "President Obama told us to do so."
> 
> He warned of a litany of negative consequences, intended or not, from the net neutrality plan. He said it allows rate regulation -- and, ultimately, rates will go up and broadband service will slow.
> 
> "The order explicitly opens the door to billions of dollars in new taxes,"


Another step designed to bring taxpayers to their knees.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

If you like your internet provider you can keep your internet provider.


----------

